# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs de jeux vido >  Hammer/UDK sur Mac

## flo2708

Bonsoir, j'ai fais quelque recherche, mais je ne parviens  tre sur si oui ou non on peut utiliser Hammer/UDK sur un Macbook avec OS X Lion dessus?
Est ce posible d'avoir ces logiciels sur cette plateforme afin de travailler dessus?

Merci.

----------


## LittleWhite

Bonjour,

On ne peut pas tlcharger de version de l'UDK pour Mac OS X (du moins le site officiel ne propose rien pour cela)

----------

